# Sticky  Heresy Online Rules - 04-02-09



## Jezlad

This document is designed to clarify the various responsibilities of community members here at Heresy-Online. Please abide by these guidelines to the best of your ability.

jump

*Updates are posted in Green.*

These rules are designed to make Heresy the best possible forum for everyone. They aren't here for us to bully and bitch people, they're a necessity to keep the forums free of trolling assholes and provide the safest and most enjoyable experience possible. Thank you in advance for obeying the rules and for expressing your thoughts and opinions.

*Accounts*

*Multiple accounts are not permitted.* If you share your computer with another user please inform me, we have automated systems in place that flag and warn us of identical IP logins. There isn't a problem at all sharing site usage with a family member or friend on the same PC, just let us know.

Also, because of the nature of our contests and competitions, please refrain for voting for anyone whose IP address/connection/computer you share and vice versa. 

*Posting*

*You alone are responsible for the material you post.* You will not knowingly post content or links to content that violates the copyright, trademark, patent or other intellectual property right of any third party and that you will remove the same should you discover that you have violated this provision. Likewise, you may not post content or links to content that is libellous, defamatory, offensive, obscene, racist, abusive, that violates a third party's right to privacy, that otherwise violates any applicable local, state, national or international law, or that is otherwise inappropriate.

Mild and moderate use of profanity is allowed, but keep it relatively tasteful and at a minimum. No slurs or derogatory phrases against groups of people will be tolerated. We're all being treated as adults here, but just because it's not filtered doesn't mean you have free license to spew fourth a font of obscenities that would make a Slaaneshi blush. 

*Do not posts links to illegal PDF downloads anywhere on Heresy.* On the same note do not send them via PM or request them anywhere. Similarly, while discussion of mould-making and casting are not strictly against the rules, any discussion regarding the duplication and/or counterfeiting of GW (or other companies) miniatures or parts is forbidden.

*Be aware of thread dates.* While bringing old, inactive threads back to life (sometimes called "Treadomancy") is not against the rules, it can be frustrating to see new threads bumped off the first page because someone felt the need to post "Yeah, me too!" on a year old debate that was long-since settled and forgotten. Likewise, adding your two cents to a rumours thread or rules question that was posted before the most recent codex was released only ends up making you look silly.

By all means, use the search function. Read old threads. Even dust them off and bring them back, but only if you feel you can contribute something new and beneficial to the discussion.

*No spamming.* Spamming is characterized by the initiation of threads or posts that contribute nothing to a forum, be it off topic or on topic. Examples include: empty bodies, bodies with few words that have no relation to the current thread or discussion and those posts that state they are spam, either to annoy, advertise or increase a member's post count.

*Charity.*Please get permission from Admin before posting any threads for charity auctions, donation requests and such.
Yes this does seem a bit uncharitable, but whilst charity is a great thing it's also open to abuse via the internet.
Any Charity threads started without the approval of an Admin will be deleted on sight.

*Thread hi-jacking will not be tolerated.* All posters must respect the rights of other members to post questions, comments and ideas that do not agree with their own. Please keep your posts "on topic" i.e. relevant to the subject(s) of the thread.

*Only default text colour is allowed.* The majority of every post text colour should be default. Using colour to highlight important points or titles isn't a problem. Anyone that continues to post in non default text will have their post colour altered to bright pink. This applies to fonts, default font should be used for the vast majority of your posts. Posting in Red Text in whole or in part is expressly forbidden. Red is reserved for official moderator statements.

*Do not post porn or adult content.* This also includes sites promoting drug abuse, gambling and links to sites containing such content. Non-pornographic adult related material (such as lingerie) is allowed, as long as you provide a warning in your post. However, if you feel the need to post scantily clad females ask yourself “am I on the right forum?"

*Trolling and/or attempting to bait others into a flame war will not be tolerated.* This include political commentary. Any posts we deem to fall in this category will be deleted. 

*Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated!* If you lash out personally against another user you will receive our full attention, and trust me, you don't want that. Attacks against people outside of Heresy are also discouraged, though aren't as serious as attacks against other users. Disagree with people, attack their ideas, counter their statements, but name-calling and open attacks have no place here.

Likewise, no pointless bashing of a person's favourite game, army choice, play-style, etc. is allowed. "Eldar are gay." "WFB is retarded." "Marines are for noobs." "Power-gamers are scum." "Fluff-gamers are ****." etc. contribute nothing to the forum but drama and negativity. If you dislike something then start an intelligent, well-thought out thread and debate the subject with those whose opinions differ. Pointless, inflammatory statements, however will be looked upon as trolling and dealt with accordingly.

It should be made clear, however, that friendly banter and joking ARE allowed, just so long as it is clear that what you say is meant as a joke and not a personal insult or an act of anger. Just remember that not everyone has the same sense of humour about the same subjects. If someone makes it clear that your joke overstepped the bounds then drop it and back off of the subject.

*Political and Religious topics are to be discussed in the World News & Current Events and Endgame forums only.* You need at least 50 posts before you can post in WNCE, reputation has been disabled there, and personal attacks are NOT tolerated. Anyone who posts a personal attack in the World News & Current Events forum will be banned. No warning or infraction. Any topics or posts outside of this forum will be deleted immediately by the Moderators. 

*Nobody is to talk about the fucking Nazis!* Seriously...it never ends well. We're not an historical or political forum by nature. We talk about little plastic space men. We don't care if you have a perfectly valid reason for modeling your IG commander after Hitler, or think it's clever social commentary to paint little red armbands on your brown-shirted space marines. We don't want to hear about it. No thread involving Nazis, in the history of the internet, has gone unflamed. Unneeded drama does not belong on our boards.

The World News and Current Events and Endgame forums are, as in most cases, an exception...but goose-step cautiously, the mods watch things a lot closer there and carry much heavier sticks.

*Please post coherently!* We at Heresy-Online have a minimum (and relatively lax) standard for spelling and grammar, and you will observe it to the best of your abilities. Nobody expects textbook perfection, and we know that typos happen. We understand that English may not be your first language, or that you may have disabilities or impairments, and we sympathize...but we still ask that you take the time and put your best effort into your posts. 

This is not just a courtesy to your fellow posters, who may have to decipher a rich tapestry of netspeak and grammatical torment just to find out what you're saying, it's also doing yourself a favour in the long run. Unintelligible posts filled with chatroom shorthand and linguistic atrocities do NOT attract favourable attention. By the time a poster unearths what you're trying to say, they're usually so annoyed that they're not going to give you a helpful reply. 

If you want us to read your posts, answer your questions and be our friendly, supportive selves then you have to meet us halfway and make posts that are worth reading. 

Here are some examples of what to avoid:-
Leet-speak like "lol u got pwned n00b"
chatroom/txt abbreviations, such as "hw r u? wil u b my bff?"
Excessive and gratuitous use of profanity. ie "Fuck that fucking bullshit your a cunt your mums a cunt and i'm getting the fuck out of this shit forum - wankers!1!"
long posts without punctuation or line breaks
Remember, you have all the time in the world, a full keyboard, and we're not charging by the letter. Be considerate and put the reader's ease and comfort above your own. Just because it's easy for you to write doesn't mean it's easy for others to read. We're not here to force you into grammatical perfection, just don't be lazy and selfish and put your ease of writing above someone else's ease of reading. It'll only make your life harder in the end.

*Please post only in English.* We understand that we have users from all over the world, but English is the official language of Heresy-Online. The majority of our posters only understand English, so posting in a different language is not only counter-productive, but conversing with someone else in a different language in front of those who don't understand is generally considered to be rude. If the moderators can't understand the language you're posting in then we can't tell if you're following the rules of the forum...and since posting in other languages is now against the rules, we'll assume you aren't and act accordingly.

*Use a title that describes the content of your post.* Don't use all caps or special characters to draw extra attention to your post. This includes using the thread rating system to call attention to your own post. Rate posts that you think are helpful and well-written, but do not use it as your own neon sign.

*Please use accurate and descriptive titles.* When you make a thread, it needs to have a title that lets people know what to expect. "I was..." is not an acceptable army list title, for example. Vague titles are bad for you, the site and potential readers. Why? Think about it. If you post a thread with a vague, non-descriptive title, it might not be noticed by people in a position to help and give feedback. Bad for you. Likewise, bad thread titles mess with google and other search engine results. People searching for "Conscripts in assaults" on google aren't likely to find a Heresy thread entitled "unusual situation". That means new people aren't finding Heresy. Bad for the site. Finally, let's say you're cruising the boards and see something with an interesting, vague or misleading title. You click on it and it turns out to be absolutely nothing you're interested in. Now you've wasted time and energy, and you think the guy who posted the thread is a brainless twat. Bad for potential readers.

Mods can and will change poor thread titles whenever they encounter them (including fixing typos in titles. Again, it's a google thing, nobody searches for 'Spice Mereen Taktix'). If you've got a history of shoddy or misleading thread titles you may end up with a note from us in your inbox.
*Heresy requires that members respect the decision of moderators.*
Threads and posts questioning the actions or decisions of forum moderations will be deleted on sight, and the appropriate action taken (up to and including forum bans) against the thread starter and/or participants. However, as a member you reserve the right to PM any moderator or administrator regarding action taken.

*Do not post your email address in a public post.* Hundreds of people visit these forums daily, it's not worth the spam, or scams, that are possible. If you must share your email, please do it with a private message. Email addresses will be removed by the moderating staff in public posts.
Jump point
*Do not solicit our members.* Under no circumstances are you permitted to solicit Heresy members for any purpose. This includes, but is not limited to referrals, subscriptions, registrations, surveys and signatures (electronic or otherwise). In general this means:
You must not post links that contain referrer tracking ids
You should not post links to sites where remuneration is offered for referrals
You should not post links where our members are asked to register for something
You should not post petitions of any kind
*Do not advertise your products, services or events.* You are not permitted to post the URL of, or information about any website, product, service or event with which you are affiliated inside a post unless it forms an important part of an on-topic reply to a previous post, where providing the URL or information would be of specific interest to the topic. All advertising must be authorised by Jezlad via PM. In almost all cases Wargaming events, tournaments and such will be approved.

*Threads About Gold Farming/Selling, Power Levelling or other shady Bullshit Regarding Warhammer Online or any other online game Will NOT Be Tolerated!* 

These sites always violate the terms of use of your chosen video game and more often than not are fronts for scammers, hackers and account thieves. Heresy Online is not responsible for any damage to your computer, game account or bank accounts resulting from someone being stupid, lazy and greedy enough to click a link to one of those sites.

If you see anyone posting an ad for such a site, asking about specific ones or linking to them in any way, shape or form, report them immediately. I don't care if it looks like an innocent newbie asking if I-Steal-Your-Credit-Cards.com is a legit site or not. If you see a link to or name of a site offering shady services for online games, report the fuckers.

Anyone caught intentionally shilling for these sites will be banned, permanently. No warning.

*Dramatic Goodbye Threads and Posts will not be tolerated. *Anyone that attempts to kick up a fuss with a childish throw the teddy in the corner leaving thread will be immediately banned from the site. If you want to leave do so - with our blessings. Don't advertise the fact you're doing the off. If the time comes jog on quietly - posting a thread about it will be the last thing you do on the site.

*Titles, Avatars, and Signatures*

*Lengthy signatures are not allowed.* Limit signatures to 8 lines or less. One small image as long as it falls within the 450x150 size limit and a single userbar is permitted. Animated images are not allowed except for a single rolling animated userbar. 350 x 19 pixels.








The Moderators will edit and/or remove signatures that are too long or break forum policy. Should the mods decide that your signature is too big or distracting, you will be informed and given 3 days to change it. Failure to do so will result in deletion of the full signature. Although harsh this is usually a necessity to stop signatures detracting from the content of a thread. 

The new Subscriber and Donor sig bars are allowed in addition to the normal restrictions on number of images, but donors are limited to one, not both. These are a special treat for those who've helped out heresy, so it won't be taken kindly if anyone is seen sporting them without having donated to the cause.










*Those 'Can you read this' signatures are officially banned* Have you seen this bullshit sig floating around?


an idiot said:


> Cna yuo raed tihs?
> The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh?
> fi yuo cna raed tihs, palce it in yuor porfiel.


Not only is the idea behind it utter crap, but it also both breaks our rules on posting quality and encourages others to do the same. There's been a spate of this crap lately, and we're putting our collective foot down. Anyone with this garbage in their sig is getting a talking to and their sig is getting deleted.

*Please refrain from unnecessary profanity in signatures.* While occasional and moderate use of profanity is allowed, it doesn't need to be automatically included in every post you make.

*Limited Advertising Permitted.* Signatures are excluded from the advertising restrictions found in the Posting Rules; provided the site, product, service or event being advertised and the content of the advertisement complies with the rest of The Rules. If you are not sure please ask a member of staff. 

*Users are permitted to utilize a gallery avatar or to link to one of their own.* User defined avatars are to be no larger than 100 pixels square and mustn't contain any image (this applies to Signatures also) which attempts to portray the user as having an official status here (e.g. mimicking ranks or copying avatars of team members). Avatars are subject to the same conditions as posts with respect to decency, and so forth. Any offensive material will be removed.

*Some users may have custom user titles.* Supporters are allowed to replace their normal 'Junior/Senior Member' title with a custom title of their own creation. Bear in mind that just because someone's name is in a different color (supporter names appear in blue) and they have an unusual title, does NOT necessarily mean that they are a moderator. Likewise, supporters are expressly prohibited from taking a user title that in any way implies that they are a moderator or mimics one of the moderation team's custom titles.

*Two Daemon Adoptables Permitted Per Sig.* You are permitted to include two Daemon Adoptables per signature. For a guide on how to display images to the left or right of text see here.

*No Adoptables From Other Sites.* This includes dragoncave dragons and other annoying sig-dwelling monsters begging for clicks. No links to said sites either. You may display adoptables from other sites in the Gathering Area only.

*Moderator discretion is used in most cases.* The Heresy moderators will consider every signature, title and avatar. Should they deem it excessive or inappropriate, you'll be informed and asked to make adjustments within 3 days. Failure to do so will result in the staff taking action to delete or change the offending item.


*Reputation Rules* 

Any reputation awards that violate these rules will either be edited or deleted. Members found breaking the Reputation Rules will be given a warning and have their reputation degraded to prevent further abuse. 

Please remember that all General Rules apply to the Reputation System. 

*Awarding reputation.* Deliberate, targeted and excessive awarding of reputation in an attempt to significantly alter another member's reputation is considered abusive, both when awarding positive or negative reputation. The reputation system is to be used for feedback and fun not for belittling or discrediting other members. This does not mean that you cannot award negative feedback; just that common sense and restraint should be observed. 

*Do not include images or links.* You are not permitted to post images or links through the Reputation System. The Reputation System is designed to allow members to provide constructive feedback on posts, not to distribute images and links. 

*Please do not post about reputations.* If you feel you have received an unfair or unjust reputation award please contact a member of staff. Please do not make posts or comments in The Forum complaining about such events. In addition, please do not request or "beg" for reputation points as this will be considered a violation of The Rules. 

*No Rep Whoring!* Do not ask for reputation. Do not give out positive reputation with the expectation of getting a 'tag-back'. If your kindness is rewarded, then so be it, but do not harass, complain or post about users who do not give you rep in return. Posters are neither required nor expected to repay rep for rep. If I see any specifically asking for rep after making a post I'll give you negative myself. Rep Whore.

Please Note: If you do not like the Reputation System, the reputation awards you receive or these rules, then please do not complain about them in The Forum. Simply hide your reputation level via your User Control Panel and do not participate. 

[-]*Chatroom Rules* 

*Members that wish to make use of the Chat Rooms must acknowledge, accept and abide by the following rules.*

*No flooding or unnecessary repetition.* 
Flooding is the repeated posting of the same message or text. It also includes posting of nonsense text that disrupts the chat. This makes it hard for other chatters to continue their conversation and will not be tolerated in the chat room.

*No fighting or Name Calling*
You are welcome to disagree with a member, but calling them names or flaming their character is not allowed. If you have a personal issue to discuss with a member, please take it private and discuss via Private Message. Jokes are allowed, so long as it's understood that it was meant as a joke. Should someone ask you to back off of them or a particular subject then respect their wishes. If you press it past a joke then you're asking for trouble.

*Do not ask for replies to your posts.*
Please refrain from consistently asking for replies to your posts. Once is ok, twice is spam. Give the forum and members time to discover your posts and reply on their own accord. 

*Do not type in ALL CAPITAL LETTERS.* 
This is seen as yelling and when done repeatedly is very annoying and very rude. Excessive use of punctuation marks like ! and ? (more than 3) also falls under this rule. 

*No posting of private contact details.* 
Private contact details are not to be posted publicly within the rooms or other services of this site. This rule is in place to protect the innocent from personal risk by others. This does not include messenger addys.

*Politics and Religion should not to be discussed*
Do us all a favour and don't bring up politics and religion in any shape or form. This includes the fucking Nazis! Seriously.

*Do not advertise*
Advertisng of any kind is forbidden. Chatters who consistently spam advertisements will be removed from the chat.

*Copyright*
Do not post content or links to content that violates the copyright, trademark, patent or other intellectual property right of any third party.

*Language and Obscenity*
Do not post content or links to content that is libellous, defamatory, offensive, obscene, racist or abusive.

*Moderators and the Forum*
Do not link problem posts or discuss forum issues with moderators in the chat. If there's a problem post report it with the correct button or send them a private message. Bitching about other members in the chatroom to provoke moderator action will earn you a permenant chat ban.

*Leetspeak - or whatever the fuck you call it.*
As per the forum rules, anyone typing pathetic 1337 will be removed. Yes this is harsh, but its necessary to protect the English language from the pricks that seek to ruin it.[/-]



The administrators reserve the right to add, modify, or remove any of these rules at any time. Rule changes apply to past, current and future posts.


----------



## Galahad

It should be mentioned that listing things like full statlines and itemized points costs are no-nos according to GW (Mainly the points thing. They do have downloadable reference sheets with statlines on them for free as I recall)

Good: "You should give that squad a vet with powerfist, it;s only another 30 points and having 3 S8 attacks is good for tank hunting, and the extra point of Ld will come in handy for target priority and moralle checks."

Bad: "Vet Sarge: WSx BSx Sx Tx Wx Ix Ax LDx SVx, equipped with Frags (x Points), Powerfist (x Points), Plasma Pistol (x Points), Purity Seals (x Points)" etc

There's a difference between fair use and making it so people don't have to buy a codex ;-)

Also, discussion of pirating/trading of illegal PDF copies of the books, and discussing making moulds of citadel miniatures are legal no-nos.

Most of this fals under the basic "don't post illegal/copyright infringing stuff" but it never hurts to spell out a few speciffics


----------



## Grismund

the mould thing is especally a hot gw thing at the mo there relly trying t kill that off

gris


----------



## The Wraithlord

Understandably. Considering that you can buy one box of say Cadians for the regular price and then mass produce your own for far cheaper if you have the right tool, you would be seriously cutting into their profits. I can't think of any company that would be cool with the idea.


----------



## Elchimpster

Just a reminder for folks:

*8] Please refrain from the use of Leet speak. Be curteous and take the time to write a legible coherant reply. The majority of our posters will simply refuse to read a post containing examples such as:-

-lol u got pwned n00b
-you are the suxxor*

While I know it is amusing on occasion...avoid it.
I'm also aware that everyone thinks THEIR force is the most uber-badass force out there...posts going back and forth over "My force is better than yours because X" is somewhat juvenile.

Adult conversation and debate is very welcome and encouraged!
Kiddie "My Space Marines are better than Ultramarines cause they are TeH Best and Roxx0rz!" etc...not encouraged.


----------



## cccp

also, teh chaos roxxor and suchlike will incur a warning for spamming, as has already happened once this week as it is in no way at all constructive to the thread.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*PDF Codecies and breach of Copyright.*

I would just like to remind all members that it is illegal to have a copy of the pre-release Codecies unless you are an appropriate member of GW staff of course.

Please refrain from posting about them on the forum or the Mod Stick will have to brought to bear.









Thankyou for your future cooperation in this matter.

*Vash*


----------



## Galahad

Something I've been meaning to ask about but haven't til now...

Is it safe to assume that since it's neither filtered nor prohibited in the rules, that swearing (as long as it's kept reasonable) is allowed? I ask mainly because I tend to use mild profanity a fair bit in everyday relaxed conversation with friends and I've let it slip here a time or two.

Naturally, using it on people or in a gratuitous and excessive manner is bad, but is it alright to talk like everyone in the room is an adult?

Also, though it probably falls under trolling (not to mention common sense), I think a rule against personal attacks should be explicitly spelled out, just to cover bases.

And maybe extended to cover pointless bashing of someone's chosen game, army, playstyle, etc. "Ultramarines are for idiots, only queers play Eldar, Tau are retarded, power-gamers are scum, fluff-gamers are gay" etc. should be no-nos since they don;t really contribute anything and only serve to piss people off.


----------



## Jezlad

Sure Galahad. I have no problems at all with the occassional swear word.

I'm going to look into and revise the site rules later in the week.


----------



## Galahad

Cool.
Or should I say, 'Fuck yeah!'? ;-)


----------



## Elchimpster

Galahad said:


> Also, though it probably falls under trolling (not to mention common sense), I think a rule against personal attacks should be explicitly spelled out, just to cover bases.
> 
> And maybe extended to cover pointless bashing of someone's chosen game, army, playstyle, etc. "Ultramarines are for idiots, only queers play Eldar, Tau are retarded, power-gamers are scum, fluff-gamers are gay" etc. should be no-nos since they don;t really contribute anything and only serve to piss people off.


Excellent point!
Well said Galahad


----------



## Katie Drake

Oh and can we get a rule about post legibility? It's painful to see posts that look like this:

high i am startd a spaec marien armie and i am wunderign whta i shudl get 1ts???????

Please. Please. >.<

Katie D

EDIT: Oh, noticed that they're included. In that case, can the rule be enforced a little better? Pwease?


----------



## The Wraithlord

I have actually pm'd quite a few people about it lately Katie so you should start to see some improvement sooner or later.


----------



## Katie Drake

The Wraithlord said:


> I have actually pm'd quite a few people about it lately Katie so you should start to see some improvement sooner or later.


Awesome! I don't mean to tell you guys how to do your jobs (since you're doing kickass jobs anyway it'd be pointless), just pointing somethin' out.

Katie D


----------



## Galahad

Don't forget, you can do your part too.

I've PMed a few people myself just offering a friendly word in their ear to let them know that they'll have an easier time getting their posts answered and having their opinions taken seriously if they put more effort into making their posts readable. It seems to be working.

Just be polite and tactful and helpful and they tend to listen.

Back on the subject of profanity for a moment...

Perhaps we should have a rule that officially codifies the profanity policy to avoid people from making posts that;re nothing but pointless cursing.

Something like: 
"Please keep profanity to a minimum. Though not strictly against the rules, we like to enforce a policy of mild and moderate use of adult language. We're grown-ups here, but nobody wants to read a post that's nothing but gratuitous cursing. If you habitually abuse our language policy, you will be subject to disciplinary action."

That way we know it's alright to let slip a grown-up word now and then, but we also know that it's not alright to talk like a 12 year old who just watched Clerks and wants to try out his new vocabulary.

Maybe (if it's technologically possible) implement some user-side filter, where if you don't want to see the naughty words you can opt to have them filtered on your end without forcing everyone else to see 'bleep!' or '<DELETED BY THE INQUISITION>' in the middle of their posts.

Any chance we can have the 'spelling and grammar' announcement, and my rule about personal attacks and army/playstyle bashing included in the official rule post?

I;d do it myself but <looks behind me> No cape.

Ah, cool the revision got posted. I'm bumping a sticky :biggrin:
Everyone cruise back to Page 1 Post 1 and check out all the pretty green bits.


----------



## chrisman 007

A great lot of rules. May Heresy Online last for a thousand years. Or something like that.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Here chrisman, how about "May heresy online last as long as the Imperium!"?


----------



## Sniper

The Imperium shall last FOREVER!:victory: so I think we're safe. New rules the great Jezlad and other Mods/ Important folks k:

Sniper


----------



## Cadian81st

seems pretty straightforward. looks like the days of no holds barred swearing are over, but aside from that...:mrgreen:


----------



## Galahad

Swearing is still fine, just so long as your posts don;t become an excuse to flex your vocabulary.


----------



## cccp

or you can swear, so long as it dowsnt fill your post. also, please avoid the word c*nt.


----------



## Jezlad

I've modified the forum rules to include new signature restrictions.

Animated images are no longer permitted, they're too eye catching and detracting from the threads. If your signature includes an animated image please remove it within the next few days.

Jez


----------



## The_Pi

Well, bye bye Numbers!!!!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

good idea jez, i've been wondering if you were gonna do that soon. it was kinda distracting. i'm sure that some people will be a little miffed but whatever.


----------



## DaemonsR'us

Tsk there goes my fancy heresy online sig


----------



## khorneflake

does my little zombie killing marine or little strips of "marine player" count?


----------



## Jezlad

Of course they do. They're animated...


----------



## Galahad

We've also got a shiny new rule:
Nobody talk about the fucking Nazis!

Seriously. 
It never turns out well, and honestly it's starting to get annoying. 

It's unoriginal as fuck too. Doesn't matter the context, if it involves men in brown shirts and a man with a funny little tash, it's been done already and someone got banned for it, starting with Hitler himself and continued to this day in pretty much every internet forum ever. 

You're not the first bloke to think the Imperium (or the Tau, or Chaos, or any other freaking army in the game) have some common themes with the Third Reich, you're not the first to think it's cute and cheeky to do a 40k army up in historical colors, and you're not the first person who thought clever and intelligent to slather on a swastika just so you can get all haughty when people fail to recognize its ancient, non-Arian roots and meanings to the symbol. It's not cute or smart, it's just stupid and unoriginal. 

If you have some burning need to discuss the pros and cons of the universally recognized Bad Guys of WW2, go and find a nice Historical/Political forum to post it on. Even if it;s somehow 40k related, we just don't want to hear it.


----------



## jordan_darko

i sigged what you said to that guy galahad you hit the nail right on the head and i liked the part about the dandy mustache lol


----------



## omgitsduane

Looking through the rules and then reading this giant section "DO NOT TALK ABOUT THE FUCKING NAZI'S SERIOUSLY" made me laugh.

Although I know its not to be discussed, the fact nazi's specifically have been picked out as a topic of discussion THAT many times makes me wonder sometimes.

Edit: nevermind.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Oh plop, i was rather attached to that old sig.

Oh well, rules is rules.


----------



## Jezlad

> *Dramatic Goodbye Threads* will not be tolerated. Anyone that attempts to kick up a fuss with a childish throw the teddy in the corner leaving thread will be immediately banned from the site. If you want to leave do so - with our blessings. Don't advertise the fact.


Rules updated. Courtesy of Bloodhound deleting his tutorials in some perverted hissy fit.


----------



## genjuros

Rules what rules?

jks:biggrin:


----------



## LeeHarvey

Galahad said:


> We've also got a shiny new rule:
> Nobody talk about the fucking Nazis!
> 
> Seriously.
> It never turns out well, and honestly it's starting to get annoying.
> 
> It's unoriginal as fuck too. Doesn't matter the context, if it involves men in brown shirts and a man with a funny little tash, it's been done already and someone got banned for it, starting with Hitler himself and continued to this day in pretty much every internet forum ever.
> 
> You're not the first bloke to think the Imperium (or the Tau, or Chaos, or any other freaking army in the game) have some common themes with the Third Reich, you're not the first to think it's cute and cheeky to do a 40k army up in historical colors, and you're not the first person who thought clever and intelligent to slather on a swastika just so you can get all haughty when people fail to recognize its ancient, non-Arian roots and meanings to the symbol. It's not cute or smart, it's just stupid and unoriginal.
> 
> If you have some burning need to discuss the pros and cons of the universally recognized Bad Guys of WW2, go and find a nice Historical/Political forum to post it on. Even if it;s somehow 40k related, we just don't want to hear it.


No offense Galahad but I must reply, Im guessing this is directed towards me, if not I am pretty sure that I am at least the catalyst. I try to avoid all discussion about the swastikas. One thing I have to say though, in my defense, I never tried to tell people it was about it "ancient roots" and I never got haughty about them if someone got offended, in fact I tried to preemptively stop any conflict before it started (we see how well that worked:biggrin. I am hoping this doesn't mean I can't post pics of my models any longer. The Gallery is one of the main attractions to the site for me.


----------



## Galahad

Actually it's been something of a hot issue with the mod staff for some time. Recent (and by recent, I mean more than a month ago when I made the rule, closed your thread and posted the rule in your thread) threads just brought it back up and finally broke the fuhrer's back, so to speak.

Every time someone talks about the nazis it turns into a flame war, because 99% of the time, it's some twit trying to get attention. If you're not a twit trying to get attention, then I'm sorry, but they already ruined it for you. Actually, Hitler already ruined it for you, but that's neither here nor there.

This wasn't aimed at anyone in specific...trust me, we don't need to make up new rules just to target someone specific. That'd be both unfair and a huge waste of time, since if we're out to single someone out we'd just ban them and laugh about it. Making up rules to justify it just makes us look weak, instead of distant and terrifying 

If you want to continue posting your models in the gallery, that's fine (Unless we start getting complaints, which we haven't yet), we just don't want it spilling over into the forums. If that means you can't post nazi related fluff about your army, or ask which colors work best with a swastika motif, then I'm afraid that's just the way it is. 

The only way to head off a flame war about whether or not it's ok to invoke the Nazis is to simply not invoke the Nazis.


----------



## LeeHarvey

Understood, thank you.


----------



## tree8425

i am kinda a pro at it.yep,i will comply with these rules.thank u for reminding.


----------



## Galahad

tree8425 said:


> i am kinda a pro at it.yep,i will comply with these rules.thank u for reminding.


Yeah, except all the ones about post quality, spamming and advertising.
Fuck off.

New rule: 

*Threads About Gold Farming/Selling, Power Leveling or other shady Bullshit Regarding Warhammer Online or any other online game Will NOT Be Tolerated!* 

These sites always violate the terms of use of your chosen videogame and more often than not are fronts for scammers, hackers and account thieves. Heresy Online is not responsible for any damage to your computer, game account or bank accounts resulting from someone being stupid, lazy and greedy enough to click a link to one of those sites.

If you see anyone posting an ad for such a site, asking about specific ones or linking to them in any way, shape or form, report them immediately. I don't care if it looks like an innocent newbie asking if I-Steal-Your-Credit-Cards.com is a legit site or not. If you see a link to or name of a site offering shady services for online games, report the fuckers.

Anyone caught intentionally shilling for these sites will be banned, permanently. No warning.

The rules have been updated to include this and the adoptables prohibition


----------



## charlie10

undrestood thanx


----------



## 1k-termie

Thats a good rule. It makes sense. Ads for those sites are all over the place on the net, and we don't need any more of that. Thanks for another good, safekeeping rule guys!


----------



## CommisarJim

I want to post my army list and was wondering whether it was against the rules to post the total point value of my army (not squad or individual unit points) 
or if failing that I could say something like it's :wink: *around* :wink: 1500 pts.


----------



## Jacobite

You can post up total squad/army cost but not individual wargear, base model costs, upgrade costs etc


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

does that mean I have to leave my font grey instead of white that I had...I thought it complemented my avatar and stuff....if so thats finewith me.....

does this also mean no more lols??? I use those alot, if I can't use them I won't put it down anymore.

I think my sig is at a reasonable size.....


----------



## Jezlad

You have nothing to worry about  Your sigs fine.


----------



## Vaz

Galahd, not meaning to rain on your parade or anything, and you're understandably happy about swearing being 'allowed' to some degree, but considering that the rules are some of the first places visited by many on the forums (after initial attractions etc), then I don't think having 'Bullshit' and 'Fucking' in the Forumwide Rules really sets an example that's to be encouraged.

Hell, I'm trooper, so I swear like one. But on here, there's a time and place. The rules doesn't seem to be one of them .


----------



## Galahad

I don't know, I think it serves to highlight the level of appropriate swearing ;-). Helps to underline how serious we are about certain rules. It also establishes the attitude of the forum in general.

But I'll take it into consideration next time the rules are updated. Certainly if enough people feel it's inappropriate I'll fix it.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Hey guys, am I allowed the links in my sig? I've just realised I may not be allowed.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Threads About Gold Farming/Selling, Power Leveling or other shady Bullshit Regarding Warhammer Online or any other online game Will NOT Be Tolerated! 

These sites always violate the terms of use of your chosen videogame and more often than not are fronts for scammers, hackers and account thieves. Heresy Online is not responsible for any damage to your computer, game account or bank accounts resulting from someone being stupid, lazy and greedy enough to click a link to one of those sites.

If you see anyone posting an ad for such a site, asking about specific ones or linking to them in any way, shape or form, report them immediately. I don't care if it looks like an innocent newbie asking if I-Steal-Your-Credit-Cards.com is a legit site or not. If you see a link to or name of a site offering shady services for online games, report the fuckers.

Anyone caught intentionally shilling for these sites will be banned, permanently. No warning.

Arent these advertised by heresy online though. I know they are always in the google tool bar and im pretty sure ive seen adds for them in the add box. Im not saying it should be allowed. i just found it odd.


----------



## Jezlad

You can't stop them. We have limited slots to block adverts and I can't be arsed going into my google account every time one pops up. I used most of our slots blocking religious adverts.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Cool, np. Was just kind of wondering about it.


----------



## onyxhope

I have to say as a newb to the forum I find it gratifying that the staff of this site are obviously consistency in applying the well codified rules and swift to act on them (as I noticed in evidence by nature of banned individuals in this very thread...)
Keep up the good work. It is the good efforts of all of you that draw folk such as myself to learn and have fun.
"and the fear of the ban-hammer shall be instilled unto them." 
Oh, I added some Hebrew to my signature and have since removed it, my bad for skimming the rules the first time instead of deep reading..eeep.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Hmm, if you provided a translation could you add a small quote/excerpt in a foreign language to your sig? I just thought about adding some Latin (there's a really 'nice' phrase I wouldn't mind adding)...just thought I'd ask before I did something silly and added it...nice rules by the way, clear and concise- now if only GW took a leaf out of Heresy's book


----------



## onyxhope

To add another quick question:
The avatar image I added was my NG unit crest, I had completely forgotten till reading the above post that the wording was in Latin. for the record it means Guardians of the Western Gate, I would like to keep it but will understand if you wish me to remove the image to comply with the rules.


----------



## Steel Nathan

I personally don't think that's against the rules. The "English Only" rule is really meant for typing part of the forums (sigs, posts in forums, etc). It's an image with a slogan, so I believe it's fine (and most slogans are in Latin anyways). 

Then again, it's better to get a perspective from a mod .


----------



## Galahad

The avatar is fine, it's small enough you can't really read the text no matter what language it's in. And if it's small and inoffensive then a foreign quote in your sig is fine (especially if you provide a translation) 

The main thing is we just don't want people to feel excluded because you and a friend are having a conversation in a language they don't understand, or someone using a foreign language to insult another member and avoid modly intervention.


----------



## onyxhope

Thank you, as I said I am new to the site and trying to avoid being a moron about such. I really do appreciate the quick feedback and will avoid abusing your kindness.


----------



## Galahad

LOL, think nothing of it. I just love seeing new members actually *reading* the rules.

You'd be amazed how many times I have to explain something to a member with a thousand posts or who's been here for months or more and they go "Oh...I had no idea that was against the rules."


----------



## Gallcobair

Well im only in here a day or two, and i already see you breaking the rules by posting LOL in your last post.

Ha Ha i'm such smart arse, but please don't throw me out :grin:


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

using abbreviations lke "lol", "brb" "atm" etc. is ok, these are the kinda universal terms that no internet user worth his salt wouldn't know. It's when you start speaking like 

"L0Lz, I iz TeH P0wnZ0rzez, Giv m3 r3p M8!" When things get outta hand.


perhaps an update to the rules, just to clarify this is in order?


----------



## Galahad

If we didn't allow any abbreviations then I'd have been wasting my time programming the glossary to tell you what BP and a SOB are 

Yes, certain (especially game related) abbreviations are fine, and LOL and whatnot are alright as well. Just know that if you post 'r u' instead of 'are you' I will look up your IP address, track you down and beat your head in with a dictionary.


----------



## Gallcobair

*only a joke*

Dont worry i was just taking the piss, seen LOL under one of the examples and thought, this is an opertunity to get the craic flowing! And just in case your wondering the word 'craic' might not be in the dictunary but it is in wide and constent use here in ireland.

Cheers lads!k:


----------



## Vaz

Don't mean to rain on your parade, but it IS an English site. Hell, I could start speaking scouse to you winnits, and you wouldn't understand anything I'd say.

But I don't. Not saying I use Queens all the time, but I do try and not be a dick about using words others don't know.


----------



## Son of mortarion

Gallcobair said:


> Dont worry i was just taking the piss, seen LOL under one of the examples and thought, this is an opertunity to get the craic flowing! And just in case your wondering the word 'craic' might not be in the dictunary but it is in wide and constent use here in ireland.
> 
> Cheers lads!k:


Some of knowwhat it is, and are "Craic addicts". (running joke with some of my friends, as it rhymes with crack)


----------



## Gallcobair

*Chill pill needed?*

I didn't mean any offence buy that VAZ, and i apoligise if it did offend you.


----------



## Galahad

Can we cut the chatter and jokes in the rules thread, please?
This is for staff members announcing changes or answering questions, and for members to comment on or ask questions about the rules.

If you don't have a genuine rules-related question or comment (apologies and piss-taking included) then kindly keep it off the thread.


----------



## Blue Liger

With the whole advertising thing, I'm sure most people who use the site are aware, but when the hell did we allow a gay military site to advertise on here, it's rather disturbing, I also find it amusing but that's beside the point.


This is taken from the Heresy Adverts Rules/Regulations:

Heresy-Online is visited by adults and children alike. Therefore all banners must be appropriate for all age groups. *Adult themed advertisements will not be accepted. *

Just making everyone aware of it.


----------



## Galahad

We have very little control over what comes through on the ad banners. 
It's not that we allow them to advertise here, it's that we haven't blocked them yet.

Unfortunately we have a limited number of blocks we can use, and we can only block an ad if we know about it (which means someone has seen it and told us about it.

The proper way to handle this sort of thing is to send Jezlad a PM containing the name of the site and the URL that the ad links to. If he can he'll block it.


----------



## Blue Liger

Sweet thanks for the help Gal.


----------



## tu_shan82

Galahad said:


> We've also got a shiny new rule:
> Nobody talk about the fucking Nazis!
> 
> Seriously.
> It never turns out well, and honestly it's starting to get annoying.
> 
> It's unoriginal as fuck too. Doesn't matter the context, if it involves men in brown shirts and a man with a funny little tash, it's been done already and someone got banned for it, starting with Hitler himself and continued to this day in pretty much every internet forum ever.
> 
> You're not the first bloke to think the Imperium (or the Tau, or Chaos, or any other freaking army in the game) have some common themes with the Third Reich, you're not the first to think it's cute and cheeky to do a 40k army up in historical colors, and you're not the first person who thought clever and intelligent to slather on a swastika just so you can get all haughty when people fail to recognize its ancient, non-Arian roots and meanings to the symbol. It's not cute or smart, it's just stupid and unoriginal.
> 
> If you have some burning need to discuss the pros and cons of the universally recognized Bad Guys of WW2, go and find a nice Historical/Political forum to post it on. Even if it;s somehow 40k related, we just don't want to hear it.



This rule is fair, disscussion of NAZIS can be highly offenssive to many. But shouldn't disscussion of the various communist regimes also be banned for the same reason. Cosidering all the human rights violations and state sponsored killings that went on, and that are still going on in some parts of the world by these regimes, I think that it should. Now I realise that GW has drawn alot of influence from real world military organizations of various regimes in the worlds history and am also of the opinion no one should be stopped from posting about their Valhallans or whatever other army, however disscusiion of the regimes that inspired said army should not be disscussed.


----------



## Steel Nathan

tu_shan82 said:


> This rule is fair, disscussion of NAZIS can be highly offenssive to many. But shouldn't disscussion of the various communist regimes also be banned for the same reason. Cosidering all the human rights violations and state sponsored killings that went on, and that are still going on in some parts of the world by these regimes, I think that it should. Now I realise that GW has drawn alot of influence from real world military organizations of various regimes in the worlds history and am also of the opinion no one should be stopped from posting about their Valhallans or whatever other army, however disscusiion of the regimes that inspired said army should not be disscussed.


I really don't think that talking about the "other" communist really falls under the same catagory. Nazi's arn't really "communists" per se, they're actually classified as Facism, something different. If a discussion about the specific group (which is only in the World New and Current Events, by the way) goes out of hand, then the discussion would be stopped immediantly. 

It's just that the Nazi's are the more "serious" group that failed utterly. We don't like talking about them because, as Gal mentioned, it never ends well. 

Hope that helped. k:


----------



## Red Orc

I think you've missed the point, Tu_Sahn didn't say Nazis were Communists. Nor, technically, are Nazis Fascists, the Fascists were Mussolini's party in Italy.

What I think Tu_Shan was saying was that discussion of the Nazis is banned because, excuse my French, they were murderous bastards; shouldn't discussion of the murderous bastards of the (so-called) "Communist" regimes be banned too - not because Nazis are Communists, but because these regimes were and are murderous?


----------



## Jezlad

Nazi's are banned because every nazi thread without fail degenerates into squabbling. It's nothing to do with them being murderous, it's the fact we have a large portion of younger members who're incapable of debating the subject without putting their foot in it. The majority think Stalin is a brand of cheese.

If someone posted a thread about Stalin and the awesome pimp slaps his homeboys dished out in the Gulag camps we'd be all over it.

There's no need to debate the rules. The Warmaster Horus gave me specific instructions :wink:


----------



## Vaz

It's a difficult one. The thing is, banning something in case there is a problem in future when there isn't one (currently), it could lead to everything.

It could go all the way to the banning of talk about the Crusades - the Christian Knights Templar were blood thirsty bastards.

Now obviously, the same thing doesn't apply, because it's not in living memory, so people can't be _as_ offended by it, but they still could be - history and all that. Could be a bit laissez-faire, but when the problem comes up, about Communism being a problem for the discussion, and Kim Jong Il is in command of the Korean Inspired Tau, or the Peoples Army of China, with Mao Tse Tung and Chiang Kaichek in command, then I'll review it. But let it be, currently.

What I like about the site currently is that unless there is an abject, current, problem, then pretty much anything within morals is allowed. Obviously, many of us are mature enough to recognise that it may not be the 'done' thing to talk about how the Imperium, or the Tau Empire is communistic, and whatnot, (beside the odd joke), and those who aren't mature enough rarely realise what it is. If they do, the staff will crack down on it.

Ninja'd and put less rambly than me by Jez.


----------



## Red Orc

Aye, that seems sensible. I guess it's the size of the fan club that's the point then, if there were loads of Stalinist fanboys popping out the woodwork I guess it would be a problem, but thankfully it isn't. 

It does make me a bit nervous though, when people make Red Army-themed armies. I do wonder if the NKVD and the trucks to the Gulags are far behind (on the table obviously; not in real life. I doubt many real secret policemen play 40k. If they did, we all know they'd play Dark Eldar anyway).


----------



## Galahad

It's not because we are afraid that nazis will offend people and we *think* a big, bitchy flame war will start.

It's because we KNOW it will happen, because it *always* happens.
In the chatbox/chatroom and int he threads, literally every time someone brings the fuckers up there's some 12 year old asshole who talks about how cool they are and a bunch of people jump in to tear him apart and it degenerates into a flame war. ALWAYS

We've never had a polite and rational discussion about the fucking brownshirts.

Why don't we ban commies and crusaders?

Because nobody's ever complained about it. We don't have huge flaming rows whenever they're brought up.

In fact that only time anyone brings up Stalin or other offensive regimes it's as some sort of straw man to defend people who want to write threads about how much they love the fucking nazis. That fucker Lee Harvey and his friends, trying to justify his trolling. That's the only time it ever came up.

We have members with communist avatars and names
None of them have EVER sparked complaints to the mods or flame wars. If they did we'd have stepped in to do something about it by now.
One fucker puts on a Hitler avatar and my mailbox fills up.

It's not that Hitler is any worse than Stalin, it's that nobody throws a bitchfit whenever Stalin's name comes up.

It has nothing to do with relative morality and everything to do with the mods being sick and fucking tired of dealing with all the drama and flames that come with Nazi crap.

If people went apeshit whenever My Little Pony was brought up we'd ban that subject too.


----------



## Steel Rain

Godwin's Law has been in effect since the Usenet days. Any forum that does not enforce banning Nazi chat is asking for trouble. I've been on some that haven't and it always nasty. Even political forums where anything goes ends up with someone getting banned, not because of the Nazi topic, but because they broke the forum rules by insulting someone. Galahad is right, as usual.

Edit: Oh and FUCK My Little Pony. Don't make me Carebear Stare your ass into next week, fool.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Galahad said:


> Why don't we ban commies and crusaders?
> 
> Because nobody's ever complained about it. We don't have huge flaming rows whenever they're brought up.


Mainly because commies are Tau and crusaders are Black Templars. :biggrin: Sorry, but I just had too say that. I meant no offense to anyone.

And about the Nazi = flame war thing, it's starting a flame war on this thread as well. So let's just forget about it.


----------



## Suntalon

It seems like a good idea to get rid of it.


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Just a quick querie about all the whiny dramatic goodbye speeches there have been floating around recently, if you, say, wanted to inform the site that you won't be on again, and (because you wanted someone to take over your competition or to tell everyone you won't be answering any PM's, or whatever business you had.) Absolutely no whiny speeches, just a quick note to everyone . Where would that come under?

P.S. Don't worry, I'm not leaving, just wanted to clear this up


----------



## Jezlad

If it comes across as a "screw the establishment and leave with me" type thread the poster will get banned immediately. Trolls and their lesser cousins fuckwits post dramatic goodbye threads to damage the site. 

If you're leaving to complete a round the world ostrich race or another awesome activity it'll be fine mate.


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Cos we all know Ostriches are the best birds (of the feathered variety) in the universe :biggrin:Thanks Jezlad


----------



## Baron Spikey

Ostriches?! *spits* It's a well known fact [vehemently defended by your's truly] that the common Blue Tit is superior to the Ostrich in EVERY way.


----------



## Red Orc

You wouldn't get far on a "Round the World Blue Tit Race" though. Not unless you had _lots_ of them.


----------



## Son of mortarion

Red Orc said:


> You wouldn't get far on a "Round the World Blue Tit Race" though. Not unless you had _lots_ of them.


now, that is an interesting thought, but where will we get enough?


----------



## Zondarian

When you say don't post websites am I right in thinking Youtube and the like is OK?


----------



## Galahad

It's mainly advertising and inappropriate links we're worried about. 

If a link is relevant to the topic of conversation, then posting a link to it is fine. Youtube is usually fine.


----------



## cco12

Lets say that Im a member on another 40k forum, can I after showing some pictures of my army say to see some more pics click here (link to another site) or should I just say more to come soon? thanks.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Its always preferred to have the pictures on the site here.

This is mainly because pictures always get a better response than links and just make the thread better in everyway.


----------



## Galahad

cco12 said:


> Lets say that Im a member on another 40k forum, can I after showing some pictures of my army say to see some more pics click here (link to another site) or should I just say more to come soon? thanks.


As Vash said, it's always best to just post the pics here. People will more likely look at pics on the page than follow a link to someplace else.

That and, to me at least, it comes off as kind of cheeky. Why not post them all here, why the bait and switch sample pics? It only takes a sec to copy your original post on the other forum and paste the whole thing into Heresy. The only reason to use sample pics then provide a link wold be if you're deliberately trying to drive our readers to some other site...which is a bit too much like advertising for me. 

We've had some piss-takers trying to advertise their blogs and crap like that here. Provide the first few lines of a batrep and saying "Catch the rest at <insert shitty site.com>!"


----------



## Steel Rain

Galahad said:


> Youtube is usually fine.


Except for the comments section. Ugh.


----------



## Galahad

Sig rules update, this time around.

Increased the sig image size to 450x150, reminded people they're only allowed 2 daemons per sig, and put a fucking stop to those retarded "Cna yuo raed tihs?" sigs. Hate those fucking things!


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

Galahad said:


> Sig rules update, this time around.
> 
> Increased the sig image size to 450x150, reminded people they're only allowed 2 daemons per sig, and put a fucking stop to those retarded "Cna yuo raed tihs?" sigs. Hate those fucking things!


Agreed, they were pretty bloody annoying. No originality as well :laugh:


----------



## Galahad

I hate all those stupid signature memes.

That retarded '98% of teens have moved on to rap. If you're one of the 2% that likes good music put this in your sig' or 'this is the signature virus, put it in your sig to replicate'

It's all unoriginal brain dead crap, but at least it doesn't encourage members to break the rules.


----------



## World Eater XII

lesser of 2 evils then methinks?


----------



## Captain-Octavius

So having just read all the rules, and this entire thread, I am now in a quandary.

Is my sig acceptable?

If not I will change it, let me know.


----------



## Galahad

looks fine by me. Anything in particular you were worried about in regards to the sig rules?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Galahad said:


> looks fine by me. Anything in particular you were worried about in regards to the sig rules?


If I had to hazard a guess, it'd be linkage to another site. But as far as I'm concerned, the sig's fine... just as a second person signing off on it, Octavius.


----------



## Captain-Octavius

Galahad said:


> looks fine by me. Anything in particular you were worried about in regards to the sig rules?


The Banner primarily.

It does advertise another site..., kind of.

Oh dear, should have read further down. Well this was my only concern.


----------



## Galahad

limited advertising is permitted so long as the site isn't objectionable and the banner isn't painful to look at or too big


----------



## Captain-Octavius

Galahad said:


> limited advertising is permitted so long as the site isn't objectionable and the banner isn't painful to look at or too big


So, it looks like i'm all good then?


----------



## Galahad

yep, looks fine


----------



## Captain-Octavius

Thanks for that, am fairly new, so didn't want to ruffle any feathers..., know what I mean?


----------



## Galahad

New Post Quality Rule:

*Please use accurate and descriptive titles.* When you make a thread, it needs to have a title that lets people know what to expect. "I was..." is not an acceptable army list title, for example. Vague titles are bad for you, the site and potential readers. Why? Think about it. If you post a thread with a vague, non-descriptive title, it might not be noticed by people in a position to help and give feedback. Bad for you. Likewise, bad thread titles mess with google and other search engine results. People searching for "Conscripts in assaults" on google aren't likely to find a Heresy thread entitled "unusual situation". That means new people aren't finding Heresy. Bad for the site. Finally, let's say you're cruising the boards and see something with an interesting, vague or misleading title. You click on it and it turns out to be absolutely nothing you're interested in. Now you've wasted time and energy, and you think the guy who posted the thread is a brainless twat. Bad for potential readers.

Mods can and will change poor thread titles whenever they encounter them (including fixing typos in titles. Again, it's a google thing, nobody searches for 'Spice Mereen Taktix'). If you've got a history of shoddy or misleading thread titles you may end up with a note from us in your inbox.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Galahad said:


> New Post Quality Rule:
> 
> *Please use accurate and descriptive titles.* When you make a thread, it needs to have a title that lets people know what to expect. "I was..." is not an acceptable army list title, for example. Vague titles are bad for you, the site and potential readers. Why? Think about it. If you post a thread with a vague, non-descriptive title, it might not be noticed by people in a position to help and give feedback. Bad for you. Likewise, bad thread titles mess with google and other search engine results. People searching for "Conscripts in assaults" on google aren't likely to find a Heresy thread entitled "unusual situation". That means new people aren't finding Heresy. Bad for the site. Finally, let's say you're cruising the boards and see something with an interesting, vague or misleading title. You click on it and it turns out to be absolutely nothing you're interested in. Now you've wasted time and energy, and you think the guy who posted the thread is a brainless twat. Bad for potential readers.
> 
> Mods can and will change poor thread titles whenever they encounter them (including fixing typos in titles. Again, it's a google thing, nobody searches for 'Spice Mereen Taktix'). If you've got a history of shoddy or misleading thread titles you may end up with a note from us in your inbox.




This also applies to Gallery picture titles on the search engine front.

The more accurately your pictures are titled the more veiws your picture will get.


----------



## terminatormonkey

hey i dont completely get the reputation points thing, if sombody could elaborate on that whole subject or post a link that would be awsome.

this is possibly the most entertaining rule board ive ever read


----------



## Galahad

There's a thread called Reputation Explained in the Technical Help area that should answer your questions.

And thanks, hopefully if more people find the rules a fun read more people will actually read the damned things :grin:


----------



## terminatormonkey

thnx that really helped

amen to that


----------



## High_Seraph

can i put my gamertag in my sig? checking first before i do that. itd be nice to play games with ya heretics.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Nothing wrong with putting your gamertag in your signature I believe, but you may also be interested in this thread - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50014


----------



## High_Seraph

thanks red, sorry didn't know about the tread, forgve me?


----------



## Flindo

I'm Curious Jezlad, is my sig okay? it has a couple moving images in it, just want heads up, thanks in advance, and if it is bad I'll remove them


----------



## Jezlad

Not really mate, the rules are there and have to be upholded to keep the playing field fair and equal  The limit is 1 image, 1 userbar, 2 adoptables and no animation... you have 4 images and an animation.


----------



## Djinn24

Have someone make you an adode bar for your lizardmen thing. Most of your sig is cut off anyway.


----------



## Flindo

there I fixed it, thanks for being on top of things guy!


----------



## Malferion

I just have to say, I thoroughly enjoyed reading these rules and I enjoyed the bits of humor in there. Just thought I'd give you props for that.
I hope I'm not breaking any rules with this post...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

nah, not in the slightest. 

CP


----------



## IronWarrior123

Sir Galahad, page 8
Not to be angry but I take offense at the 12-year old comment.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

IronWarrior123 said:


> Sir Galahad, page 8
> Not to be angry but I take offense at the 12-year old comment.


uh... get over it?

CP


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID

just one question. cus i am getting a little lost. i havent been here in a very long time... how do you post again? im lost here. please help. as in, like, when i go into new posts and that. i see people have put up posts, like advice on army lists and that. how would i put up a post to ask for help and support?


----------



## Reactive

I'm assuming that what you really mean is to create a thread. You can do this by going into the desired area that fits the subject you wish to discuss, and above all the other posts made by users, you should find a little rectangle that says "New Topic". You should be able to see it resting right on top of everything else in the upper left-hand corner. Hope that helps


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID

thank you very much... and yeah, that is what i meant... haha, i feel stupid now... cheers reactive


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID

ok, could someone also please tell me how to put my pics of my army on here, in my army list? need help here...


----------



## Reactive

If you've already uploaded them from your camera to your computer, use an image hosting site like Photobucket or Imageshack, create a profile on there, and upload your pictures. Once your images are uploaded, they'll provide you a direct link for the URL address. In your thread on this site, to post up an image you use this code:

[*img]http://www.WhateverYourURLisHere.com[/img]

Just remove the * from the code. Whatever source you used as an image uploader, you take the direct URL it would have given you and put it between the brackets, in the place of the example I gave. Again, I hope that helps you


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID

ok, i see how i go... again, thank you reactive. (p.s, i love crisis.)


----------

